# Is anyone driving from Madrid to London?



## TeamKlawson (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Strange request but i thought i'd ask anyway!

Is anyone driving from Madrid to London before 25/10/09? If you are, we are wondering if you could possibly take a passenger with you, a small hamster to be specific. We will be flying back and have contacted all sorts of companies to try and get our little hamster back to england, but all prices have been well out of our price range. We have already contacted customs and there are no restrictions on the movement of him across boarders. 

Basically, all that will need to be done is make sure the hamster is ventilated, not in direct sunlight, has water/food and maybe the odd peanut every now and again 

If anybody fancies this please contact me 

There will a monetary reward for anybody who is up to the challenge! 

Many Thanks


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

TeamKlawson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Strange request but i thought i'd ask anyway!
> 
> ...


We are travelling through madrid on the 15th. We are going on the Bilbao ferry to Portsmouth so not sure about hamster rules? if you could find out it could be possible.


----------



## TeamKlawson (Oct 3, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We are travelling through madrid on the 15th. We are going on the Bilbao ferry to Portsmouth so not sure about hamster rules? if you could find out it could be possible.


That sounds perfect! If you could let me know what ferry company you are travelling with then i can phone up and find out for definate. Rabbits and rodents have complete freedom of movement within the EU so customs stuff will not be a problem! 

Many Huge Thanks!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

TeamKlawson said:


> That sounds perfect! If you could let me know what ferry company you are travelling with then i can phone up and find out for definate. Rabbits and rodents have complete freedom of movement within the EU so customs stuff will not be a problem!
> 
> Many Huge Thanks!


P and O bilbao to portsmouth, only problem is we are going to hastings for a few days then blackpool, could drop off on the way to blackpool or someone could pick it up from us.


----------



## TeamKlawson (Oct 3, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> P and O bilbao to portsmouth, only problem is we are going to hastings for a few days then blackpool, could drop off on the way to blackpool or someone could pick it up from us.


I've just rung P and O and they've said that they can't take animals on that route! So, thank you very much Cazzy for offering but unfortunatley it wasn't meant to be!

If anybody else is going back to london through madrid before the 25th and not using the p&o ferry from bilbao to portsmouth could do it, we would VERY grateful!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

TeamKlawson said:


> I've just rung P and O and they've said that they can't take animals on that route! So, thank you very much Cazzy for offering but unfortunatley it wasn't meant to be!
> 
> If anybody else is going back to london through madrid before the 25th and not using the p&o ferry from bilbao to portsmouth could do it, we would VERY grateful!


That's a shame. I hope you find someone else.

Good Luck


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

When we moved from the UK we used Pet Couriers - Specialists in European Pet Travel. they were excellant, not sure what they would charge for a hamster. A friend of ours used them to move a bird. Tel 637066227.

Caz


----------

